# my rig...



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

here is a couple pics of my rig.....floundering been slow over here in pascagoula....only been getting 4 or 5 a night......


----------



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

nice rig man

you make that setup yourself?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

yep made it myself....took about a hour to build.....3 lights from walmart @8 bucks a piece..3 (4) inch pieces of tubing welded to the front then put light stand through and bungee cord them together.....i can have lights off in less than a minute......1 more minute to put them back on the boat...i really like the easinest of takeing them off and on........


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

nice set up. some of us (me)over here would love to have 4-5 flounder a night.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

we usually average 15-20 a night between 3 of us......4 is a SLOWWWWW night


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Man, I hate it for the boat driver. I was on a boat the other night and almost fainted because of the fumes.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Frayed Knot (11/23/2007)*Man, I hate it for the boat driver. I was on a boat the other night and almost fainted because of the fumes.


actually there is no one driving while the generator is running...i just pole along with the current over here....


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

nice looking set up!!! put you a TM on the front of that thing and youll really be set!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (5/6/2008)*nice looking set up!!! put you a TM on the front of that thing and youll really be set!


I agree with F A on the trolling motor,but either way it's still a nice rig.I like mine easy to take down and not permanently mounted myself like yours.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Last Chance (5/6/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (5/6/2008)*nice looking set up!!! put you a TM on the front of that thing and youll really be set!
> ...


yep...mine is not permanently mounted either but when it is mounted on the boat its plenty secure enough to be able to run from spot to spot without having to do anything but bring up the TM and lay it over.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

> *FlounderAssassin (5/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Last Chance (5/6/2008)*
> ...


I'm definitely with these guys...you'll cover way more ground and will not be near as tired and sore the next day. BTW...NICE RIG!!


----------

